
Scaling out relational data models, and SQL, through co-location - ozgune
https://www.citusdata.com/blog/2016/12/22/scaling_out_sql_with-colocation/
======
raarts
I do not get why giving each customer his own database would be so costly.
Each postgresql instance can handle many smaller databases. Are shared buffers
allocated per database?

~~~
ahachete
First of all, every database comes with some metadata overhead (catalog
tables) which amounts to ~ 30MB. Take into account that this also may
(should!) be in memory (shared_buffers) so it can become expensive.

But the most significant factor is whether you need to do queries that span
multiple users/tenants. If you need to, you will require postgres_fdw and nor
performance neither manageability will be good at all.

~~~
paulddraper
> need to do queries that span multiple users/tenants

If you need that, shouldn't you use one database?

------
xemdetia
This is an OK article for someone using this product but there isn't anything
interesting here unless you haven't considered partitioning a dataset to be
spatially local to the users.

~~~
andy_ppp
This comment is a tautology. "Article about subject not relevant to people not
interested in subject".

~~~
duaneb
That is not tautological. Interest and relevance are different things.

